# Spayed female minilop for adoption (pictures)



## DazyDaizee (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm fostering a spayed female minilop who needs a home asap. She's adorable- jet black. She's about 4.5years old or so. She's very shy and takes time to warm up, but once she's comfortable with people, she's friendly. She is a more independent rabbit, and she'd prefer someone to come down to her level to pet her instead of picking her up. She loves her free range time and needs it. She gets bored if caged too long. She's good with the litter box once she's settled into her environment. She has quite a personality and is a fun little bunny. 

If anyone is interested in adopting her, please contact me directly ([email protected]) with any questions or to meet her. The adoption will go through House Rabbit Network (RabbitNetwork.org she is listed under "ebony" in available bachelorettes) who has been helping me to find her a good home. 

I'm close to Boston, MA and willing to drive within a reasonable distance to transport her to the right home.

Visit this link for more info and pictures: http://blog.rabbitnetwork.org/?cat=281

Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

HRN is awesome! This is one of the best rescue I know of. 

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 7, 2008)

awww......i wish mass was closer to me. i found a couple of buns that would be perfect for a friend for liffey. ebony even looks like liffey.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 7, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> ahttp://www......i wish mass was closer to me. i found a couple of buns that would be perfect for a friend for liffey. ebony even looks like liffey.


eerrrr.....i'm not sure what happened to that post ...... i shouldn't looked before i posted.


----------

